# Seguimento América Central, Sul e Caraíbas - 2014



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jan 2014 às 16:40)

Depois da forte onda de calor que matou dezenas e deixou milhares sem luz por dias, uma forte onda de frio para a época deve atingir a Argentina nos próximos dias.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2014 às 00:27)

Não existindo Tópico de 2013, fica aqui a notícia sobre a invulgar onda de calor na Argentina em Dezembro de 2013.

*¿Estamos o no ante la ola de calor más intensa de la historia?*

El Servicio Meteorológico Nacional (SMN) analizó las causas del récord climático que se está viviendo en buena parte del país y aclaró que efectivamente "se está en presencia de la ola de calor más extensa que se tenga registro”.
Hay que aclarar que el organismo dependiente del Ministerio de Defensa realiza las observaciones meteorológicas sistematizadas desde 1906. Así, a partir de los relevamientos históricos, el Servicio Meteorológico Nacional concluyó que no sólo es récord la secuencia de días de ola de calor sino que ya ha superado la persistencia de días con temperaturas mínimas extremas (16 jornadas) y con temperaturas máximas extremas (9 días consecutivos)".
Desde el Ministerio de Defensa se remarca que “la excepcionalidad del fenómeno es notable y que "para ciudades como Buenos Aires y Rosario es el mes de diciembre con mayor cantidad de días con una temperatura media superior a los 26 grados centígrados”.
El director del SMN, Héctor Ciappesoni, detalló además que “casi todo el centro y norte del país está bajo condiciones extremas de temperatura”, aclarando que “esta situación se debe principalmente al dominio de altas presiones en niveles medios y altos de la atmósfera que impiden el avance de masas de aire más frías desde el sur. A este tipo de eventos se los suele denominar “bloqueo atmosférico” y cuanto más es su persistencia mayor es la incidencia en la ocurrencia de situaciones meteorológicas extremas”.     
Por su parte, los profesionales de la salud de las Fuerzas Armadas recomiendan, ante esta circunstancia, tomar mucha agua durante todo el día; consumir alimentos frescos, como frutas y verduras; evitar las bebidas alcohólicas, muy dulces y las infusiones calientes; usar ropa suelta, de materiales livianos y de colores claros; tomar líquido antes, durante y después de practicar cualquier actividad al aire libre.

Andin Sitio


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jan 2014 às 19:11)

Imagens de agora há pouco

*La Plata, Buenos Aires*




 @felicosca 

*Montevideo *




Natalie Pareja










@ninomullin


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jan 2014 às 19:13)

19h UTC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jan 2014 às 18:58)

Fortes chuvas atingiram o Uruguai entre ontem e hoje.





Ivo Bernal





Verónica Mirandette










Soriano 





@marcelo_campi_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jan 2014 às 19:01)

Na Argentina um raio matou 4 pessoas e deixou cerca de 20 feridas.
Choveu granizo em algumas cidades do país.





@AyrtonBCaceres


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2014 às 11:12)

Tornado registado em vídeo na Argentina a 10 de janeiro:


Os meteorologicómanos gostavam de assistir isto ao vivo...


----------



## Norther (14 Jan 2014 às 01:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Tornado registado em vídeo na Argentina a 10 de janeiro:
> 
> Os meteorologicómanos gostavam de assistir isto ao vivo...




Foram um ou dois?!


----------



## Ziemann (20 Jan 2014 às 18:36)

Ushuaia com civilizados *9ºC* nesta tarde de verão!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jan 2014 às 06:47)

*Argentina*

Tornado en el sudoeste de Santa Fe, limite con Cordoba 





Granizo en San Rafael, Mendoza 





@Estacion_bcp


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2014 às 02:08)

METSUL | Cidade de Buenos Aires teve nesta quinta a sua mais alta mínima da história (28,2°C) em janeiro." 

Agora a noite várias tempestades estão ocorrendo na Argentina e Uruguai.
Em Dolores na Argentina choveu 150 mm hoje.

Imagens de Montevideo





















Fotos de Daniel Gutiérrez, Antonio Bilhoto, Emilio Farrok,  Jana Rodriguez Hertz

Já no sul da Argentina, o destaque vai para a neve em Bariloche.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2014 às 02:39)

Granizo na Argentina: http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/tempestades-severas-na-argentina-avancam-para-o-sul-brasil/
















Agustin Gomez


----------



## Ziemann (24 Jan 2014 às 18:55)

Faixa de instabilidade provada pela passagem de uma frente fria.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2014 às 19:49)

*TEMPORAIS DEIXAM CINCO MORTOS E DESAPARECIDOS NA ARGENTINA E NO URUGUAI*

Os temporais das últimas horas provocaram duas mortes em Montevidéu, no Uruguai. O tempo segue instável no país. 

Na Argentina, há três mortos e ao menos dez desaparecidos em Catamarca, onde chuva extrema localizada causou enxurrada de lama e pedras em uma área de camping. 

Fonte: Metsul


----------



## Ziemann (25 Jan 2014 às 01:17)




----------



## Ziemann (25 Jan 2014 às 12:49)

Fortes áreas de instabilidade cresceram na região da Bolívia nas últimas horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jan 2014 às 18:08)

@metsul
 Imprensa da Argentina informa que agora são 12 mortos e 20 desaparecidos pelo temporal do final da última semana em Catamarca.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

Um deslizamento provocado por chuvas intensas em povoado amazônico da Bolívia deixou um total de dez mortos.
Léo Gerchmann


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jan 2014 às 00:36)

*Chuva de mais de 500 mm em sete dias deixa Bolívia em situação de emergência*

As chuvas volumosas que por consequência acabaram resultando em inundações na última semana sobre a região central da Bolívia levou o governo do país a decretar situação de emergência em todo o país nesta terça-feira (28).

De acordo com as autoridades locais, 10 pessoas morreram e mais de 21 de famílias foram afetadas pelo excesso de chuva.

A região mais afetada é a de Rurrenabaque, no norte do país, onde um deslizamento de terra soterrou diversas casas matando oito pessoas.

Os rios Acre, Mamoré e Beni, que nascem em regiões também afetadas pelas chuvas devem apresentar uma elevação nos próximos dias no Brasil, principalmente no Acre e em Rondônia.

A estimativa de precipitação realizada pelo satélite Tropical Rainfall Measuring Mission (TRMM) da Agência Espacial Americana (NASA) mostra que somente nas últimas 168 horas, o volume superou 500 milímetros na região central da Bolívia e também no leste do Peru.











Crédito das imagens: Reprodução/AFP – NASA

Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Norther (30 Jan 2014 às 10:05)

500mm em sete dias


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2014 às 04:12)

*Advertência - Emergência meteorológica no Uruguai*: http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/Home/home/527/Advertência_-_Emergência_meteorológica_no_Uruguai


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Fev 2014 às 18:16)

*Tornado e cheias no Uruguai enquanto gaúchos têm forno e temporais*:  http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/Home...ruguai_enquanto_gaúchos_têm_forno_e_temporais


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 06:06)

Tornado em Córdoba - Imagem de Vanessa Romero






 Nuvem-funil no  Rio da Prata


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 18:20)

*Chuva deixa 40 mil desabrigados e 32 mortos na Bolívia*

A chuva intensa que atingiu boa parte da Bolívia no último mês deixou mais de 40 mil pessoas desabrigadas e matou 32 em regiões do país.
Vários rios de diversos departamentos transbordaram inundando as cidades e destruindo cidades inteiras. As regiões de Cochabamba, Chuquisaca e Potosí foram as mais afetadas. Até esta quinta-feira (06), 109 municípios bolivianos haviam registrado situação de emergência.






Crédito da imagem: Arquivo/Reprodução/AP
Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 18:20)

@metsul
CALOR | Onda de calor no Paraguai, perto de superar a de 1934, provoca recorde de consumo de luz e alertas da saúde: http://www.elconfidencial.com/ultim...camino-de-superar-su-record-historico_165848/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Fev 2014 às 00:49)

Tornado em Berazategui, Buenos Aires (21/02)


Imagem de radar  ‏@Estacion_bcp 





Mais fotos e vídeos do tornado: http://bcpsalto.blogspot.com.br/2014/02/21214-tornado-en-berazategui-buenos.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Fev 2014 às 06:55)

https://www.facebook.com/TormentasArgentinas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2014 às 04:16)

23/01


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2014 às 03:55)

*Chuvas e enchentes na Bolívia*

As chuvas e enchentes já provocaram mais de 60 mortes e deixaram cerca de 150 mil pessoas desabrigadas na Bolívia.

O Ministério da Agricultura da Bolívia atualizou nesta quarta-feira (26), a estimativa de mortes de cabeças de gado em decorrência das enchentes recordes que assolam, principalmente o leste e norte do país.
Segundo o governo, a informação repassada por fazendeiros e pecuaristas eleva para mais de 400 mil, o número de bovinos mortos por afogamento.

Um pedido de ajuda internacional já foi feito.




















Crédito das imagens: Reprodução/Soy Beniano


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Mar 2014 às 20:59)

Uma pessoa morreu e dezenas ficaram feridas na passagem de um tornado em  Malmisa Mayu, Bolívia.


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2014 às 20:28)

> O nordeste do Brasil viveu durante 2013 a pior seca dos últimos 50 anos, enquanto a Argentina teve o segundo ano mais quente desde que as estatísticas começaram a ser recolhidas em 1961, segundo anunciou nesta segunda-feira a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM).
> 
> Estes dados surgem da Declaração sobre o Estado do Clima de 2013, elaborada pela OMM, e que contém detalhes sobre precipitações, inundações, secas, ciclones tropicais, coberturas de gelo e o nível do mar em escala regional.
> 
> ...



http://noticias.terra.com.br/cienci...3ccfb5102afe4410VgnCLD2000000dc6eb0aRCRD.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2014 às 06:34)

Fortes chuvas provocaram inundações em algumas províncias da Argentina.
Autoridades locais informaram que mais de 1.300 pessoas ficaram desalojadas ou desabrigadas e várias construções foram parcialmente inundadas.
Rodovias que cortam a região também ficaram alagadas impedindo o tráfego de pessoas pela região.
As chuvas fortes afetam também o Uruguai.

Província de Neuquén na Argentina.

















(Crédito das imagens: @agustinburgos11 – @RDarioNqn – Reprodução/MinutoUno – Daniel Marquez – Nico Tamborindegui – Diego Carrera)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Abr 2014 às 07:29)

@Estacion_bcp  
 BARILOCHE | Nevadas en zonas altas de la ciudad debido al avance de una masa de aire polar a la Patagonia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Abr 2014 às 21:08)

Tornado provoca destruição em Santa Rita, Paraguai.





Algo inesperado atingiu o município de Santa Rita no Paraguai, na tarde desta sexta-feira (11). Um tornado passou pela cidade e destruiu casas e plantações e arrancou árvores.

A área mais atingida foi o bairro Buen Jesus, conhecido como “Curva de la Potencia” e o bairro 14 de Mayo.

A família mais atingida foi a de Arcenio Mderns, de 63 anos de idade, mais conhecido como “Canhoto”. Ele teve sua casa inteiramente destruída. Catarina Da Silva de 57 anos, reside no local há 35 anos e disse que nunca viu algo igual.

Próximo da casa que foi destruída, existem outras duas moradas, onde vivem 16 pessoas, que por sorte não tiveram suas residências afetadas pelo tornado.

Apesar dos estragos, nenhuma pessoa se feriu.

Canhoto disse que não se feriu porque no momento que que o tornado passou por sua casa, ele estava a cerca de 600 metros da residência, recolhendo uma vaca, o que evitou que ele fosse atingido pelos destroços. Ele disse que teve que se segurar em uma árvore para não ser levado pelo vento.

http://www.correiodolago.com.br/noticias.php?id=685598


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Abr 2014 às 03:10)

Decretado Estado de Catástrofe na região de Valparaíso.
Centenas de casas foram destruídas pelo fogo.

@metsul
URGENTE | Governo do Chile acaba de decretar estado de exceção constitucional na região de Valparaiso por graves incêndios florestais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Abr 2014 às 03:11)

CNN CHILE: http://tv-online.cl/cnn-chile-en-vivo.php


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Abr 2014 às 17:04)

Infelizmente 11 mortes confirmadas no Chile.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Abr 2014 às 18:26)

Novos incêndios afetam a região de Valparaíso.
Alerta vermelho em San Antonio, Chile.














O número de mortos subiu para 16.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mai 2014 às 00:55)

Neve na Argentina @Estacion_bcp


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mai 2014 às 19:25)

Durazno, Uruguai
Foto: Marcel Viana e Manuel Acosta


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mai 2014 às 00:31)

Neve no deserto de Atacama, região de Antofagasta, Chile.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2014 às 22:47)

A região de Aysén no Chile está com alerta amarelo devido as fortes chuvas.
Nas últimas 24 horas houve acumulados de até 100 mm, que provocaram inundações e deslizamentos de terra.
Houve cortes de energia e no fornecimento de água.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2014 às 23:52)

Regiões altas de Santiago e Valparaíso no Chile, registraram neve entre ontem e hoje.
Em Santiago hoje a temperatura variou entre 3,4ºC e 9,9ºC, vale ressaltar que essa máxima ocorreu ontem às 22h, hoje durante o dia a temperatura chegou até os 8ºC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Jun 2014 às 21:01)

*Paraguai *

Inundações causadas por chuvas torrenciais forçaram a evacuação de 200 mil pessoas que vivem perto dos rios Paraguai e Paraná.
O governador do estado paraguaio de Ñeembucú  disse que as chuvas destruíram plantações, inundou casas e bloqueou estradas.

Acumulados de chuva das últimas 24 horas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Jun 2014 às 21:18)

*Enchente deixa mais de 1.200 pessoas desabrigadas em El Soberbio, Misiones, Argentina*

A chuva muito volumosa que atingiu o extremo nordeste da Argentina, na fronteira com o Rio Grande do Sul, nas últimas 72 horas, provocou inundações no município argentino de El Soberbio, na província de Misiones.

De acordo com autoridades locais, 400 famílias, cerca de 1.200 pessoas ficaram desabrigadas. A enchente invadiu casas, prédios públicos, templos religiosos e estabelecimentos comerciais provocando grande destruição.











_Crédito da imagem: Reprodução/Misiones Online
Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 00:56)

*Enchentes desabrigam cerca de 15 mil pessoas na Argentina*
Por: Estael Sias 

Enchentes castigam neste momento as províncias argentinas de Formosa, Misiones, Corrientes e Chaco com milhares de pessoas desabrigados e um salto até agora de três mortos. Continua chovendo em Misiones e os rios da província apresentam níveis que são descritos como “extraordinários”. O governo local declarou emergência econômica, agropecuária e viária. O último balanço oficial indicou 6136 pessoas fora de casa em Misiones e 926 casas inundadas, além de 122 outras destruídas.


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2014 às 01:13)

Registado um índice UV de 43:



> A "perfect storm" of ozone-destroying chemicals sent cancer-causing UV-B radiation soaring at the top of a South American volcano in 2003, a new study reports.
> 
> On Dec. 29, 2003, a world-record UV index of 43.3 was detected at Bolivia's Licancabur volcano. The UV index is used to forecast the strength of the sun's ultraviolet rays.
> 
> A radiation detector left on the 19,423-foot-tall (5,920 meters) peak picked up the extreme spike in UV-B radiation during the Southern Hemisphere summer. A UV index of 43 is more similar to surface radiation on Mars than typical conditions on Earth, and the reading is well above the mid-20s routinely measured in the high Andes, said lead study author Nathalie Cabrol, a planetary scientist at the SETI Institute in Mountain View, California.



http://www.cbsnews.com/news/blazing-world-record-strongest-uv-rays-measured-in-south-america/


----------



## Ziemann (15 Ago 2014 às 01:43)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2014 às 00:03)

Ciclone extratropical está trazendo ventos fortes para Uruguai, Argentina e Sul do Brasil.
As rajadas de vento em alguns locais supera dos 100 km/h.





Imagem: Vinícius Lucyrio


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2014 às 00:07)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Set 2014 às 04:36)

Tigre, na província de Buenos Aires, Argentina ontem de manhã.
Foto: Fabiana Maldonado






Nuvem Rolo em Montevidéu, Uruguai (23/09/2014).
Foto: Antonio Bilhoto


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Out 2014 às 04:24)

*Calor intenso chega a 46,6°C em Mariscal José Félix Estigarribia, Boquerón, Paraguai*





O Paraguai “ferveu”, literalmente, nesta quarta-feira (15) devido a intensificação da grande e intensa “bolha” de ar quente que atua em parte da América do Sul.
Várias estações meteorológicas no país indicaram temperatura máxima acima de 40°C e com extremos acima de 42°C, inclusive em estações oficiais de aeroportos.
O maior valor foi computado no interior do município de Mariscal José Félix Estigarribia, no departamento de Boquerón, no centro do país. A estação registrou temperatura máxima de insuportáveis 46,6°C (à sombra).
Ainda no departamento de Boquerón, a temperatura máxima chegou a 45,6°C em Loma Plata. E em Filadélfia, o calor chegou a 43,8°C.
No município de Madrejon, no departamento de Alto Paraguai, a temperatura máxima foi a 44,6°C. Em Pozo Colorado, dados de Meteorological Aerodrome Report (METAR) indicaram calor de 41°C. Já em General Bruguez, dados do aeroporto indicaram calor de 42,2°C.

(Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia)


----------

